# Грыжа L5-S1 с тенденцией к секвестрации



## AntonSer (8 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте меня зовут Антон 29 лет барнаул. в 2012 заболела спина, так что после того как посидишь, ходишь минут 5 буквой зю, да сесть проблема, делал мрт поставили диагноз протрузия, после уколов, после обострения острая боль прошла, ходил на физио, лфк и тд. Но ноющая тянущая боль почти постоянно, отдает в левую ногу и область паха вот уже 3 года почти((. После сбора урожая, скрючило опять так, что не согнуться не выпрямится, снова мрт - грыжа. сходил к нейрохирургу, нейрохирург рекомендовал оперативное лечение лазерная реконструкция диска, почитал о этой техники отзывы и описания и у меня появились сомнения.

Недостатки лазерной коррекции межпозвоночных дисков

эффективность не более 75%;
полное излечение только в 5% случаев;
незначительное уменьшение грыжи в размерах, а не полное ее исчезновение (но и это уже облегчает состояние пациента);
пациент может ощущать дискомфорт, поскольку манипуляция проводится под местной анестезией;
часто требуется повторное проведение процедуры через несколько месяцев. )
Прошу врачей подсказать, высказать свое мнения о этой технике.


----------



## La murr (8 Окт 2015)

*AntonSer*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию.
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Окт 2015)

Обращение к грамотному мануальному терапевту, который проведёт комплексное лечение, позволит избежать оперативного вмешательства и вернуться к привычному образу жизни.


----------



## AntonSer (8 Окт 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Обращение к грамотному мануальному терапевту, который проведёт комплексное лечение, позволит избежать оперативного вмешательства и вернуться к привычному образу жизни.


спасибо за ответ, но грыжа же не пройдет или пройдет???


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Окт 2015)

AntonSer написал(а):


> спасибо за ответ, но грыжа же не пройдет или пройдет???


Грыжа останется, но будет постепенно уменьшаться.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (9 Окт 2015)

AntonSer написал(а):


> полное излечение только в 5% случаев;


Это нормально. Все уже произошло, прежним вы уже не станете. Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту. Хорошие результаты стоит ожидать от УВТ.


----------



## AntonSer (9 Окт 2015)

Спасибо всем ответившим, только про метод ничего не услышал((


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Окт 2015)

Вот здесь исчерпывающая информация: Операция лазером и не только


----------

